# [SFX] preferred resorts



## ROCKYinRI (Jan 23, 2015)

Any good or bad experiences using sfx preferred resort? They seem to show quality resorts, but you cannot get an exchange there.

Thanks

Sorry that was SFX-resorts.com


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2015)

I've never heard of them - please spell out FSX for us.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 23, 2015)

Should that be SFX?

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2015)

I don't know - he wrote FSX twice, so I'm assuming not.


----------



## ROCKYinRI (Jan 23, 2015)

yes it was SFX
SFX-resorts.com


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2015)

So what do you mean by: "but you cannot get an exchange there." ?

A few questions:

Exactly what timeshare/date/unit are you/did you deposit with them?

Exactly what are you trying to exchange for?

Did you put in an on-going request?


----------



## ROCKYinRI (Jan 23, 2015)

*ut*

They list high end timeshare resorts but exchanges are never available.

Has anyboby used them for an exchange?
thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 23, 2015)

That list is only the resorts they are affiliated with - there is never a guarantee that they will have any specific deposits in inventory - this is the same for all exchange companies.

Please see my 3 questions above.


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 23, 2015)

I have gotten Villa L'Auberge in Del Mar and Grand Luxxe in Nuevo Vallarta with them.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 23, 2015)

SFX rarely has high-end exchanges listed in the open on their website. The available exchanges there are the leftovers. You need to talk with their people, and request what it is you're after. I've found them to be very accommodating, and I've gotten every exchange I'd asked them for.  It just takes some planning ahead of time.

Dave


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 24, 2015)

ROCKYinRI said:


> They list high end timeshare resorts but exchanges are never available.
> 
> Has anyboby used them for an exchange?
> thanks



Yes, I've used them exclusively for years and I've gotten exchanges that have made me happy.  But you have to keep in mind that they aren't a large organization like RCI or II so they have fewer units for exchange.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 24, 2015)

SFX made the play for me this year. The extra vacation certificates always seem harder for me to use but I can say the same for II.

Bill


----------



## oceanvps (Jan 24, 2015)

i also don't like the fact that you can't search and see anything however i think you have to just put your request in and wait.

we requested oahu for last year, specific week and specific resorts (which they don't recommend but we're picky )  they came up with a penthouse (awesome room) at the grand waikikian  that we did have to pay a top up fee 599 for i think  - but really by the time i calculated what the fees would of been if a regular exchange happened - what i would of paid for exchange fee plus bigger unit fee the 599 didn't sound too bad.  

we had deposited a 1 br whistler summer week - clock tower.

the 599 included the "exchange" fee

we had expiring vi points last year so i've done the same - deposited another whistler week - so we can exchange til 10/2017.


----------



## presley (Jan 24, 2015)

I have had good experiences with SFX.  You do need to put in a specific request rather than just browsing the online inventory because hardly anything makes it to online inventory.


----------



## JuliGee (Jan 24, 2015)

oceanvps said:


> i also don't like the fact that you can't search and see anything however i think you have to just put your request in and wait.
> 
> we requested oahu for last year, specific week and specific resorts (which they don't recommend but we're picky )  they came up with a penthouse (awesome room) at the grand waikikian  that we did have to pay a top up fee 599 for i think  - but really by the time i calculated what the fees would of been if a regular exchange happened - what i would of paid for exchange fee plus bigger unit fee the 599 didn't sound too bad.
> 
> ...



It's simply not true that you cannot login and search for any units. You can if you are a platinum member. But just like RCI and II, you will only see the leftover units online. For the best units and weeks you have to place a request for an ongoing search, which is the typical norm with all exchange companies.

We have had many successful exchanges with SFX over the years, and mostly into premium quality resorts.

Juli


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 24, 2015)

presley said:


> I have had good experiences with SFX.  You do need to put in a specific request rather than just browsing the online inventory because hardly anything makes it to online inventory.



+1

I write this from the Sloane Garden Club in London.  We are there (for the second time) on an SFX exchange.  Yes, you have to tell them what you want.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 24, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> SFX rarely has high-end exchanges listed in the open on their website. The available exchanges there are the leftovers. You need to talk with their people, and request what it is you're after. I've found them to be very accommodating, and I've gotten every exchange I'd asked them for.  It just takes some planning ahead of time.
> 
> Dave




Dave I was going to join II but could not get a new member offer, so I'm now considering depositing my 2015 unit SFX.  

Should I call in and do everything via phone and then at that point place my requests.  Is it possible to deposit my lock-off 2 bedroom and get 2 vacations with them?

Thanks so much


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Dave I was going to join II but could not get a new member offer, so I'm now considering depositing my 2015 unit SFX.
> 
> Should I call in and do everything via phone and then at that point place my requests.  Is it possible to deposit my lock-off 2 bedroom and get 2 vacations with them?
> 
> Thanks so much



The procedure with SFX is completely different.  You would make two reservations with Starwood, as if they are for you own use - don't state that you are going to deposit them.  (Starwood will not do direct deposits to SFX.)  Then you send those actual confirmations to SFX.  

Before you do that, call SFX and find out if they will accept your deposit, if they will accept two 1-bdms., and what dates they will accept.  Usually they will only accept high season deposits from SDO.

However, I would not use SFX - your SDO weeks have the Starwood to Starwood preference in II - they will not have nearly the same trading value in SFX.

Plus, if you are trying to lower your fees, SFX is not the way to do it - they have high fees.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 24, 2015)

vacationtime1 said:


> +1
> 
> I write this from the Sloane Garden Club in London.  We are there (for the second time) on an SFX exchange.  Yes, you have to tell them what you want.



There are 2 Sloane Garden weeks in the SFX sell-off list right now.  They are for weeks checking in Jan 31 and Feb. 7.  Looks like someone had to cancel their vacation last minute.  Wish I could use one of those weeks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 24, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> The procedure with SFX is completely different.  You would make two reservations with Starwood, as if they are for you own use - don't state that you are going to deposit them.  (Starwood will not do direct deposits to SFX.)  Then you send those actual confirmations to SFX.
> 
> Before you do that, call SFX and find out if they will accept your deposit, if they will accept two 1-bdms., and what dates they will accept.  Usually they will only accept high season deposits from SDO.
> 
> ...



Thanks Denise


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 24, 2015)

They will accept the full kitchen side for most dates.  For the partial kitchen side they are more likely to be more choosy and only accept true peak weeks.  One thing with SFX is unless you pay for their premium membership you can't upgrade inside without paying an upgrade fee of $199 per unit if you want to go from a one bedroom to a two bedroom.  That would be on top of the $199 exchange fee.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2015)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thanks Denise



The real question is where to you hope to exchange into?


----------



## JuliGee (Jan 24, 2015)

falmouth3 said:


> There are 2 Sloane Garden weeks in the SFX sell-off list right now.  They are for weeks checking in Jan 31 and Feb. 7.  Looks like someone had to cancel their vacation last minute.  Wish I could use one of those weeks.



I am jealous that its available, and I can't get away for those dates! Its a very nice property in a great area, and very difficult to get. I think there are only about 10 units in the whole building?? We stayed there a while ago, and would love to go back 

Juli


----------



## JuliGee (Jan 24, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> They will accept the full kitchen side for most dates.  For the partial kitchen side they are more likely to be more choosy and only accept true peak weeks.  One thing with SFX is unless you pay for their premium membership you can't upgrade inside without paying an upgrade fee of $199 per unit if you want to go from a one bedroom to a two bedroom.  That would be on top of the $199 exchange fee.



So, to bring another couple with you would only cost them about $29 per night to stay at a great resort? That's about half the price of a Motel 6.  That must be their gold membership. We have platinum, and get size upgrades included in the price.

Juli


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 24, 2015)

No, I would need a 3 br or bigger to bring another couple.  We like to spread out.  There is 5 of us and we have 4 bedrooms at home so fitting into a 2 br is sometimes squeezing in.  I don't own a TS and pay MF so I can trade like for like and then have to pay another $200-$400 in fees for that privileged.  If I am paying $150-$200 in exchange fees I already expect an upgrade from what I own by at least that much.

To me "like for like" should involve a nominal fee of $100 or less.


----------



## JuliGee (Jan 25, 2015)

tschwa2 said:


> No, I would need a 3 br or bigger to bring another couple.  We like to spread out.  There is 5 of us and we have 4 bedrooms at home so fitting into a 2 br is sometimes squeezing in.  I don't own a TS and pay MF so I can trade like for like and then have to pay another $200-$400 in fees for that privileged.  If I am paying $150-$200 in exchange fees I already expect an upgrade from what I own by at least that much.
> 
> To me "like for like" should involve a nominal fee of $100 or less.



So if I understand you correctly, you totally disagree with the fairness rule of "like for like", and feel that you are entitled to an upgraded unit size (that people pay a lot more money for), without you paying any extra for it? Or did I misunderstand what you were saying? 

Juli


----------



## LynnW (Jan 25, 2015)

I know that some people have not had luck with SFX but I have. With a platinum membership there is no fee to upgrade. The last two exchanges I have gotten were both two bedroom units and my deposits were one bedroom. I believe the last exchange fee I paid was $169. I do agree the bonus weeks are not as good as they used to be but still good if you are booking close to your travel time.

Lynn


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 25, 2015)

JuliGee said:


> So, to bring another couple with you would only cost them about $29 per night to stay at a great resort? That's about half the price of a Motel 6.  That must be their gold membership. We have platinum, and get size upgrades included in the price.
> 
> Juli


I can get many two bedrooms with my one bedroom from II without paying anything extra.  It's not always a guarantee, but neither is it a guarantee with SFX with Platinum.

I was talking to someone at SFX recently and said, "Why can't I use my prime 1 bedroom exchange for that 2 bedroom?"  I am Platinum, so I didn't understand why they wanted my larger deposit.  So I don't think it's always an upgrade.  

I have a lot of years left on my SFX Platinum membership and hope to get something with the weeks I deposited.  I did get two great exchanges, but in that time I have gotten far more from RCI and II.  

By the time I get a match with SFX, I often have already gotten something with II.  I neglect to change my search criteria with SFX and need to remember to change my searches, as soon as I get a match wth the other companies.  

We enjoy Marriott and Starwood preference with our deposits in II.  RCI has Disney and Hilton deposits in huge numbers, especially about April each year.  I have a hard time resisting the huge numbers of units just sitting online for the taking, especially with RCI.


----------



## JuliGee (Jan 25, 2015)

LynnW said:


> I know that some people have not had luck with SFX but I have. With a platinum membership there is no fee to upgrade. The last two exchanges I have gotten were both two bedroom units and my deposits were one bedroom. I believe the last exchange fee I paid was $169. I do agree the bonus weeks are not as good as they used to be but still good if you are booking close to your travel time.
> 
> Lynn



There's a lot of people who have not had luck with RCI or II, and a lot of people who have, and yep, they raised their bonus week prices that are more than 6 months out, but they are still much cheaper that what I see with RCI and II that are in that same time frame. But they lowered the bonus week prices that are within 3 months. My husband and I typically book our bonus weeks around 5-6 months in advance, and those prices are about the same, and are a good deal at around $400-$500 for a week.

Juli


----------



## LynnW (Jan 25, 2015)

Another thing I like is that no guest certificate is required. We booked a 2 bedroom for our daughter and son in law and the confirmation was sent in their names.

Lynn


----------



## Ciperformance (Jun 17, 2016)

DO NOT USE SFX, they are involved with the worst of the worst there in Mexico, and make promises for services you will NEVER get, all while still charging you more for "Hidden" fees and such. SHAME ON YOU, SFX!!!


----------



## Ciperformance (Jun 17, 2016)

For the money spent for a membership, you really have to look at how much your initial investment weighs into the "Savings". Generally, it doesn't at all, unless you use it all the time and don't mind not getting the rooms you want at the times you want. Look on ebay and Craigslist, there is no shortage of people selling their weeks at places all over the world. There are also deals run on Groupon, etc... for similar deals that you don't have to pay anything for. A lot of places will give you incredible deals just for sitting through a presentation while you a there, as well.

Bottom line, there are far better options than getting in bed with a company like SFX.


----------



## presley (Jun 17, 2016)

Ciperformance said:


> DO NOT USE SFX, they are involved with the worst of the worst there in Mexico, and make promises for services you will NEVER get, all while still charging you more for "Hidden" fees and such. SHAME ON YOU, SFX!!!



I guess it depends on how you use SFX. In my case, I've had very good experiences trading for California and Hawaii locations. I haven't used them for mexico.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jun 17, 2016)

Dear Ciperformance,
Your post number 31 slagging SFX and an entire country of 120+million people
adds little other than negative emotion to this thread .

Saying - DO NOT USE - any exchange company because you had a negative interaction with a resort ( or sales at a resort )  is like blaming a dating website 
because someone posted an inaccurate personal profile . ( ie subject said- they were single when still married )

I would not be surprised if post 31 were removed by a moderator.
Perhaps you wish to edit it ?

Your post 32 is a useful opinion . All exchange companies are potentially useful vehicles for getting the vacation time YOU want . I recently used RCI and TPU's to book  were I own - in order to get President's week 2017 . I paid the extra exchange  fee in order to bump my ARP  from August to May .(I did use TPU's paid for and deposited  last year for a different resort)

I have not yet used SFX - but many TUG forum users have exchanged via SFX .

 I value reading all opinions that will help me better our vacation time and usage

.


----------

